# ***OFFICIAL*** Ross Pearson vs. George Sotiropoulos Thread



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

*Lightweight bout: 155 pounds*


----------



## rul3z (Jun 27, 2010)

hopefully George via sub.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

Ross by decision or TKO.

The only chance George has is submission, and I don't see that happening.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

hellholming said:


> Ross by decision or TKO.
> 
> The only chance George has is submission, and I don't see that happening.


Yeah I'm thinking this but Soti is a tough nut... I just think Pearson is too active and more powerful. Soti won't get the chance to submit him.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Praying Ross wins. It'll be a tough fight for him though.


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Man I hope Pearson smashes Soti. A repeat of Siver-Soti hopefully!

Something about Soti irks me.


----------



## rebonecrusher (Nov 21, 2011)

Sotiropoulos is overall the more skilled fighter but something tells me Ross takes this one. I think hes gonna at some point, likely later in the fight, hurt Sotriopoulos and beat him down badly stopping the fight.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

I used to like Soti but his frigid attitude in TUF make me some how dislike the guy.

Go Ross!


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Didn't watch The Smashes but apparently G-Sot is a prick.

Pearson's the better fighter though so I'll take him by KO.


----------



## JWP (Jun 4, 2007)

OHKO said:


> Man I hope Pearson smashes Soti. A repeat of Siver-Soti hopefully!
> 
> Something about Soti irks me.


probably that he is a prick!

i like him as a fighter and want him to win coz he is an aussie but ross is by far the more likeable 

actually i wont mind if he wins

just hope its a decent fight


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

AmdM said:


> I used to like Soti but his frigid attitude in TUF make me some how dislike the guy.
> 
> Go Ross!



This is how I feel, although technically George is a wizard on the ground and his boxing is very underrated, he just doesn't really have the best ability to take the fight to the mat, I'd like to see him pull guard more and work for subs and sweeps.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

I think Pearson will out work him on the feet. He's got much better footwork and is a lot faster. His head movement is great if he doesn't decide to just stand there and brawl.

He's been rocked and finished a few times now, I think he'll be a lot tighter and technical this fight and will either get a UD or a late TKO.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I'm not really sure who I think will win this fight. I don't really have a preference either.


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

All about where this fight takes place. If George get it to the ground he wins if not he gets KOd. 

Taking Ross mainly because George has been off so long and he's sliding badly
.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> All about where this fight takes place. If George get it to the ground he wins if not he gets KOd.
> 
> Taking Ross mainly because George has been off so long and he's sliding badly
> .
> ...


This is exactly what I thought about the Pearson/Cole Miller fight too.


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Pearson beats him up.

He's dealt with much sturdier fighters in the past. The only variable in this could be the travel/home arena advantage.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Just realized G-Sot hasn't fought since he got KO'ed by dos Anjos.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Should be G-Sots fight to lose but seeing the commercials and what looked like some bad blood makes me suspect he will get caught up emotionally look to strike and end up losing. 

G-Sot should take him down (which he should be able to do) control him with his lead hips (should easily be able to do) and sub him when the opportunity presents itself. (should be able to do). 

Never been super impressed with Pearson but he has steadily improved but unless he has a trick or G-Sot gifts him by fighting his fight I don't see him winning.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Finally! A bout where the winner will be... well... still irrelevant.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

He's out landed everyone of his Lightweight opponents?

I don't believe that one bit.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Finally! A bout where the winner will be... well... still irrelevant.


Come to think of it this may be the most irrelevant card ever, Lombard/Palhares the opener was the most relevant fight on the card just consider that.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

It's a glorified TUF finale for a TUF that no one watched.

What do you expect?

Three guys made their debuts tonight coming off of losses.


----------



## ThenYouWokeUp (Jul 2, 2011)

george wins by sub


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Joe Martinez is making shit happen brehs.


----------



## GlasgowKiss (Sep 18, 2010)

hope saggy tits gets KO'd


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Haha, Soti's going down.


----------



## UFCfan4Life (Jun 23, 2012)

George showing a ton of heart.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Somebody call my Momma!


----------



## GlasgowKiss (Sep 18, 2010)

Pearson might've blown his load here


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Great round! I'm surprised George survived those shots from Pearson. He came back strong though.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Both guys showed exactly what they were expected to show, Pearson is the better striker and G-Sot the better grappler.

G-Sot has got to go for the TD what is his malfunction?


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Great fight so far!


----------



## GlasgowKiss (Sep 18, 2010)

Pearson nicked that one with the knockdown and last couple of mins. Prob got the first as well.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

I see Anik and Florian have latched onto the nuts of Ross Pearson.


----------



## UFCfan4Life (Jun 23, 2012)

really enjoying this fight, could go either way


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Oh. This is a 5 round fight.


This is exactly how I predicted this fight would go.

Sotiropoulos is just too slow and unathletic to consistently take Pearson down and has huge holes in his striking defense which we've seen repeatedly.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Sotiropoulos needs a 3rd round finish or he's losing.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

UFCfan4Life said:


> really enjoying this fight, could go either way


You realize this is the UFC on FX right?

You must be watching Bellator.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Not sure why G-Sot kept standing, foolish pride makes guys do stupid shit.


----------



## UFCfan4Life (Jun 23, 2012)

damn he got destroyed


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Ross Pearson vs. BJ Penn, plz.


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

smashed that Aussie c***


----------



## Harness (Oct 3, 2009)

YES! So happy!


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

That really was the real deal.


----------



## UFCfan4Life (Jun 23, 2012)

not sure what he was thinking standing with pearson


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

How's them Wearside knuckles tasting George?


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Not a stunning result by any means. I don't know who didn't see that coming.

Pearson is still average, however.


----------



## ThenYouWokeUp (Jul 2, 2011)

Almost gets the sub...shows hes far better of a grappler and still refuses to go for the TD...there was one half hearted attempt but he should have really been goin for that TD. sigh*


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

I feel bad for Australia.

Their heroes are this guy and Mark Hunt.

:laugh:


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Alliance MMA ftw.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

Roflcopter said:


> Not a stunning result by any means. *I don't know who didn't see that coming.*
> 
> Pearson is still average, however.


Do you ever stop? I mean seriously?


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Roflcopter said:


> I feel bad for Australia.
> 
> Their heroes are this guy and Mark Hunt.
> 
> :laugh:


And Anthony Perosh


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

What a waste.

Pearson could make a living tooling fighters like Sotiropolous.


They should stick to giving the fellow one dimensional submission grapplers and regional level Jack of all Trades a la ....gee I don't know..take your pick....Brendan Loughane.




hixxy said:


> And Anthony Perosh


Perosh was saved the fate of losing to the least talented warrior in the UFC, but I'm sure he'll get knocked out in his very next fight.


----------



## Homeboy (Jan 14, 2011)

What is better then seeing George getting KOd?
Seeing him getting KOd practically 3 time in a fight.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Seriously. George has been Kod how many times now with a step in left hook? Every time Ross hurt him it was a left hook. Wtf. Keep your right up son. Also if soti coiled have actually tried to tale him down that fight was his. He was clearly on another planet compared to Ross yet just wouldn't look for the take down and tried to jump back up right away to try to show he wasn't hurt. Feel that? That's pride ****in with ya.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Awesome result to wake up to  FW wasn't where Pearson belonged, hope to see more wins at LW for Ross.


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

For the life of me I couldn't understand why George kept standing up directly after taking some shots. He could have at least sat there and taken some time to recover knowing Ross wasn't going to jump into his guard. That and he could have at least taken a few chances to try and shoot seeing as though he should have known that he wasn't going to win the stand-up war. I was in awe of George's sh***y game plan going into this fight, more than I was surprised that Ross won.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Went to bed after the ME (lombard vd Toquinho), 
so i've only watched this fight a few moments ago, early in the morning to start the day with the right foot.
Good job by Pearson. Soti seems to be on his way to retiring, 3 fight lose skid at 35 makes me feel that he has no business left in the UFC.

P.S. - Thumbs down for that woman screaming like a filthy pig after the fight was over.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> I feel bad for Australia.
> 
> Their heroes are this guy and Mark Hunt.
> 
> :laugh:


George has a horrible personality, i'm not sure why you would think he's one of Australia's "heroes". 

Mark Hunt, Te Huna, Lombard and Noke are the best from here, it's going to be fun to watch the UFC give Mark Hunt favourable matchups enroute to a title shot that he very well could win, if Junior is still the champ and he decides to stand with the Super Samoan.. and Ebersole lives here I think.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

I'd swap Bisping for Hunt any day 

Great result for Pearson. He looked sharp. Was in trouble on the ground but made it through to the rounds end. Good to see him back on his winning ways knocking people out


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

great fight, great result.


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

El Bresko said:


> George has a horrible personality, i'm not sure why you would think he's one of Australia's "heroes".
> 
> Mark Hunt, Te Huna, Lombard and Noke are the best from here, it's going to be fun to watch the UFC give Mark Hunt favourable matchups enroute to a title shot that he very well could win, if Junior is still the champ and he decides to stand with the Super Samoan.. and Ebersole lives here I think.


Glad to hear an Aussie say this. I thought I was going a bit weird when I heard a pop for Pearson. The fans didn't seem to dig Soti as much as I'd have thought and I don't know whether Soti noticed this becuase he just didn't seem like he was into the fight at all. The difference in their entrances was astronomical. Pearson, bouncing around with a smile on his face, slapping fans hands, and alot did offer while Soti, stone faced walks slowly to the ring barely registering his fellow countryman. 

Excellent performance from Pearson. Defended the one sub attempt very well, took his time, didn't rush and dismantled Soti on the feet.


----------



## Westie (Aug 4, 2012)

I've never enjoyed watching somebody get the will beat out of them... but that was brilliant. George got everthing he deserved. Well done Ross, looking good back at 155. Hope he stays there.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

When you hear George's crowd respone @ UFC110 against Joe Stevenson, and compare it to what we heard against Pearson, I think his popularity is waining to say the least.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Tyson Fury said:


> Glad to hear an Aussie say this.


IMO everybody should be judged by how they are as a person, the fact that they are from the same country should have no bearing on ones judgement of character.

(this isn't directed at you TF)


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

What exactly did George do to get so disliked? I didn't watch The Smashes.


----------



## Westie (Aug 4, 2012)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> What exactly did George do to get so disliked? I didn't watch The Smashes.


It was just his attitude in general and snidey little comment. I always thought he seemed like a decent fella but this series really showed him up to be an utter ****.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

According to Twitter George also punched one of Ross's coaches for comments he made on Twitter. Apparently Ross's coach levelled George and had to be separated...I'll try and find a link to the story.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Thanks Liza I didn't watch TUF and hadn't heard of that. I googled and found this...

http://www.mmajunkie.com/news/2012/...-punched-coach-was-knocked-out-in-tuf-filming

Crazy.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

My Mac ain't liking MMAJunkie so I couldn't post it lol thanks KRY.

It wasn't aired.


----------



## Kin (May 22, 2007)

If nothing else, here's why Ross Pearson didnt want to shake hands afterwards.



MMAjunkie.com said:


> GOLD COAST, Australia – Ross Pearson had his reasons for not shaking George Sotiropoulos' hand following his third-round TKO victory at UFC on FX 6.
> 
> Pearson (14-6 MMA, 6-3 UFC) told MMAjunkie.com (www.mmajunkie.com) that Sotiropoulos (14-5 MMA, 7-3 UFC) punched his assistant boxing coach off-camera over a Twitter beef.
> 
> ...


Yeah I'm pretty unsurprised by the result. There was a time when people were all up in G-Sot's cup in regards to his boxing, but it seems like most people nowadays regard Pearson as the better striker. Which he is. 

That aside, I didn't think he looked very good in this fight compared to usual. He seemed to be really intent on slugging it out rather than making full use of his feints and head movement. I mean, he did it a bit -- and to great effect -- but there were a lot of times where he was just stalking and jumping into range. I remember a lot of that in the second round.

His footwork was really bad in this fight too. He kept bringing his feet super close together and literally walking forward. I would think that after getting dropped twice for his habit of walking forward, he would fix that but apparently not... 

Pearson is seriously one of the most technically sound strikers I've seen in MMA, minus his bad habit of plodding forward when chasing and sometimes leaping into punches. If he could get that on point, he might be able to break this plateau.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

There is nothing in MMA that I want more than for pearson to get a really good string of wins together and break intot he top 10. I'd love that cos he is such a hard working, nice guy.


----------



## Kin (May 22, 2007)

Killz said:


> There is nothing in MMA that I want more than for pearson to get a really good string of wins together and break intot he top 10. I'd love that cos he is such a hard working, nice guy.


Same man. He's pretty much my favorite fighter these days.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

George does have solid boxing and was in fact outboxing Pearson who is the overall better striker for a decent amount of the exchanges. He just has a terrible chin and a slow plodding style. Pearon's defense looks like it is falling off to me there was a point in time when I thought he had some of the best punch slipping/duck unders in the ufc in the pocket. It would probably be best for George to hang them up after this he was getting dropped by basically everything that landed his chin is worse than Chuck's was when he retired.


----------



## JWP (Jun 4, 2007)

Wookie said:


> For the life of me I couldn't understand why George kept standing up directly after taking some shots. He could have at least sat there and taken some time to recover knowing Ross wasn't going to jump into his guard. That and he could have at least taken a few chances to try and shoot seeing as though he should have known that he wasn't going to win the stand-up war. I was in awe of George's sh***y game plan going into this fight, more than I was surprised that Ross won.


i was thinking the same thing

and id just like to re-iterate that george has not become one of our mma heroes mostly because of his attitude

he reminds me alot of many of the greek guys i used to play football against. huge chips on their shoulder

im sorry but its true, i dunno if there is any connection

anyway congrats to ross - good honest guy


----------



## Kin (May 22, 2007)

osmium said:


> George does have solid boxing and was in fact outboxing Pearson who is the overall better striker for a decent amount of the exchanges. He just has a terrible chin and a slow plodding style. Pearon's defense looks like it is falling off to me there was a point in time when I thought he had some of the best punch slipping/duck unders in the ufc in the pocket. It would probably be best for George to hang them up after this he was getting dropped by basically everything that landed his chin is worse than Chuck's was when he retired.


I agree that Pearson's defense is getting worse. Or I should say that he's neglecting it. I feel like its a mental thing, where he's choosing to neglect his head movement rather than him now lacking the capacity.

George's boxing is okay. His jab is pretty solid and that's where he scored on Ross. Excluding those instances I believe that Pearson not only outstruck Soti, but also out boxed him.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

osmium said:


> George does have solid boxing and was in fact outboxing Pearson who is the overall better striker for a decent amount of the exchanges. He just has a terrible chin and a slow plodding style. Pearon's defense looks like it is falling off to me there was a point in time when I thought he had some of the best punch slipping/duck unders in the ufc in the pocket. It would probably be best for George to hang them up after this he was getting dropped by basically everything that landed his chin is worse than Chuck's was when he retired.


He wasn't out boxing Pearson and he isn't really a solid boxer. He only really knows how to throw a jab. A jab which Pearson continually countered with relative ease.

You also said that Donald Cerrone was out striking Nate Diaz. You're obviously heavily biased towards/against certain fighters, so much so that it completely clouds your judgement during actual fights.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

osmium said:


> George does have solid boxing and was in fact outboxing Pearson who is the overall better striker for a decent amount of the exchanges. He just has a terrible chin and a slow plodding style. Pearon's defense looks like it is falling off to me there was a point in time when I thought he had some of the best punch slipping/duck unders in the ufc in the pocket. It would probably be best for George to hang them up after this he was getting dropped by basically everything that landed his chin is worse than Chuck's was when he retired.


His boxing is really bad and him getting dropped was more of a result of incredibly poor eyes and huge defensive flaws. He sees absolutely nothing.

It's on par with Luiz Cane's and Keith Jardine's seemingly blindness on the right side of their bodies.


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

osmium said:


> George does have solid boxing and was in fact outboxing Pearson who is the overall better striker for a decent amount of the exchanges. He just has a terrible chin and a slow plodding style. Pearon's defense looks like it is falling off to me there was a point in time when I thought he had some of the best punch slipping/duck unders in the ufc in the pocket. It would probably be best for George to hang them up after this he was getting dropped by basically everything that landed his chin is worse than Chuck's was when he retired.


I'm the forth person to say this already but in no way did Soti out-box Pearson in any of the exchanges. He managed to slip in his jab and a one or two straights a few times but Ross quickly got wise to that and was slipping Sotis jab, landing that left. He forced Soti to make mistakes and miss with his strking then TKO'd him.


----------



## Westie (Aug 4, 2012)

Tyson Fury said:


> I'm the forth person to say this already but in no way did Soti out-box Pearson in any of the exchanges. He managed to slip in his jab and a one or two straights a few times but Ross quickly got wise to that and was slipping Sotis jab, landing that left. He forced Soti to make mistakes and miss with his strking then TKO'd him.


I'll be the 5th....  

Just after watching it for the 3rd time and Ross had the better of it every step of the way. He almost had contempt for George's striking. 

I'll echo Killstarz comments and say there isn't one person I enjoy seeing win more than Pearson. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Well, you people are clearly insane. Do you not understand what an exchange is or do you not have eyes because what I stated was a fact.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

osmium said:


> Well, you people are clearly insane. Do you not understand what an exchange is or do you not have eyes because what I stated was a fact.


You can voice your opinion without insulting people. :thumbsup:


----------



## Pound&Mound (Dec 10, 2007)

osmium said:


> Well, you people are clearly insane. Do you not understand what an exchange is or do you not have eyes because what I stated was a fact.


lol u mad bro


----------



## Kin (May 22, 2007)

osmium said:


> Well, you people are clearly insane. Do you not understand what an exchange is or do you not have eyes because what I stated was a fact.


I feel like I have a pretty strong idea of what a striking exchange is, and I maintain that Ross won the majority of those. 

My eyes are rather narrow, though...


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

I'd agree with osmisium fully if he didn't use words stupidly.

No, George didn't win any "exchanges". The word exchange implies that they were actually trading punches.

Since, well, trade and exchange are synonyms.

George did no trading whatsover....but the general sentiment I generally agree with... the second round he mostly handed Pearson his ass with long jabs and generalship while mostly avoiding the power punches of Pearson...the problem was they were just nuisance punches and he landed nothing really damaging...then he got lit up at the end of the round he was winning with huge power punches.

But he definitely outboxed Pearson in the 2nd round(not the first)

That said I still didn't have him winning a round because he got beat the **** up.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

I'd have to go back and watch it but I remember George only landing 1-2 solid Jabs the whole fight.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Killz said:


> I'd have to go back and watch it but I remember George only landing 1-2 solid Jabs the whole fight.


I remember one that wobbled Ross, aside from that and the end of R1 he did nothing of any significance in the fight.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

blah blah blah, who cares... old fight. Georgy Porgy lost.

next fight.


----------



## Kin (May 22, 2007)

Roflcopter said:


> I'd agree with osmisium fully if he didn't use words stupidly.
> 
> No, George didn't win any "exchanges". The word exchange implies that they were actually trading punches.
> 
> ...


Roflcopter, still waiting to see proof of you being a fighter. I called you out in that other thread, I sent you a private message, and I'm calling you out again now. 

After all the talk, where's the proof?

Anyways with that aside, I agree that George did outbox Pearson for a few minutes in the second round. But that was just a small section of the fight.

Though, I have to insist thats because Pearson was straying from his usual head movement and feinting. Whether he was being lazy or disdainful, the result was a slow plodding march and attacks without setup. But once Ross got his feints and timing going, he landed punches that put Soti on the floor.

I'd also like to ask, what do we mean by 'outboxing?'

When I say it, I mean who landed more punches and/or did more damage with his hands. I realize this is how the term is used more in MMA and kickboxing circles where boxing is just a piece of the puzzle, but not the whole thing.

In the context of the sport of boxing, 'outboxing' someone would mean something very similar (landing more/damaging more with the hands) but also imply ringmanship, control of range, and good defense.

In that sense especially, Soti outboxed Pearson in the second round and maybe thats what Osmium means.

By the 'MMA definition,' where damage (especially) and volume of punches are the main things considered, I'd say it was all Ross.


----------

